# Search Parameter Question



## Sigma Man (Oct 27, 2006)

I would guess that the answer to my question is already here somewhere, but I have been unable to find it. When you perform a search, how do you instruct the search engine to only return results that contain ALL the words specified in the search?

Thanks

Sigma Man


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 27, 2006)

If I  am not mistaken, once you click on search, there is an Advanced Search feature. The advanced feature will allow you to search by key words, the original poster, thread topic, date availability and a few other options.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 27, 2006)

As I recall, you string the words together with plus signs, no spaces. 

thymeless


----------



## Sigma Man (Oct 27, 2006)

I tried that (putting a plus sign between words) and it still gave me references that only matched one of the words.

Thanks

Sigma Man


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2006)

Try enclosing the words in quotation marks.


----------



## Sigma Man (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I had already tried that also.

Keep the suggestions coming.

Sigma Man


----------



## thymeless (Oct 27, 2006)

Use Google's advanced search.

http://www.google.com/advanced_search?hl=en

Use the all box for the terms you want to search for.

Then set the Domain to Only (should be the default) from the dropdown list and enter www.discusscooking.com in the text box on that same line.

Note the text in the results search field.  You can shortcut the process with the "site:"command, but that's a bit arcane to describe.

thymeless


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 28, 2006)

Humm .... Sigma Man ... what were you searching for? Maybe if I know what you were looking for I can tell you how to find it.


----------



## Sigma Man (Nov 21, 2006)

Michael, I thought that I responded to your offer of assistance, but I see that I did not.  I am not looking for only a single subject.  At times, I want to find references about a subject that returns too many items if the search only includes one word, but I have not found a way to include multiple words that must all be matched.

Thanks

Sigma Man


----------

